# how can i get to play 5.1 speaker system in my HP laptop?



## fuzzyatom (Aug 30, 2008)

I brought a Creative Inspire 6060 5.1 channel speaker system for my lapyop( i have a HP Pavillion 2119tx laptop) but when i plugged in only 2 front speakers and one subwoofer is sounding(i.e. the rear pair n da centre is not sounding)..so i am very confused..do i need a external Sound card to support 5.1 channel or some Decoders or somwething like that??..i saw Creative sound cards n others but they r very expensive..so is there any cheap solution 4 my laptop??..i just need my 5.1 speaket to work when i connect the sorce(my laptop).i have only ONE stereo-in jack(whre i jack my headphone)in my laptop.The Creative speaker set came with a 3 pin wire for connecting to Creative Sound Blaster Live card...but i need cheap solution to make my 5.1 channel work..PLZ HELP!!!


----------



## sonykarthik71 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am also having the same problem but in my desktop pc? In my motherboard there is a three pin connection to plug provided by creative 3 cables ( orange,black,limegreen ).The same situation only 2 speakers either front or back is playing.Please any settings to be configured.Help me?


----------



## pres6120usmx (Oct 7, 2008)

ok u both
go to control panel and then go to the "sounds, speech and audio devices" icon
then go to change the speaker settings
then go to the "speakers" tab on the window that poops up 
and you can change the settings from a mono speaker up to 7.1 surround sound
if that does not work then it might be because your pluggs are not correctly plugged in the laptop
if so then you have to buy some kind of converter(many 5.1 speaker packages come with it in the box)
hope it solves your problem


----------

